# [OT] Homenetzwerk

## pablo_supertux

Halllo

Ich habe zur Zeit eine Flat von der Telekom (nur DSL Flat, kein ISDN) und das DSL Modem ist halt in meinem Zimmer. Meine Mittbewohnerin wollte nix darüber wissen, als ich die T-DSL Bestellung gemacht habe, und deswegen geht sie mit Modem ins Netz, aber mittlerweile hat sie die Nase voll vom Modem, weil's langsam ist und sich wie dumm und dämlich zahlt. Jetzt hat sie gehört, dass man einen Router einschalten kann und beide von der selben Flat profitieren können (was ich ihr vor mehr als 2 Jahren bereits erzählt hatte).

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Netzwerken, weil ich immer nur einen einzigen Rechner gehabt habe. Nun, mich interessiert das mit dem Router ebenfalls, weil sie sich auch am Presi der Flat beteiligen wird und das kommt mir natürlich entgegen.

Leider habe ich, wie gesagt, keine Ahnung davon, was fürn Router ich kaufen sollte. Die meisten Router, die ich so finde, sind gleichzeitig DSL-Modem und somit teuerer, aber ich möchte nur einen Router (für unsere 2 Computer). Oder es kann sein, dass ich etwas mit den Begriffen falsch verstehe.

Zum Beispiel: Unter http://www.artl.de/shop/artikelliste.php?wg=121&wgname=netzwerk&Arlt_Session=915554b9e7d332ba5ea76531339cb709 finde ich folgende Begriffe:

Netzwerk DSL-Router und Netzwerk Switch. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen beiden? Was sollte ich nehmen? Denn wenn ich nen Router bei uns einbaue, dann möchte ich, dass der Router immer am Netz verbunden bleibt, so dass wenn die Computer starten, diese sofort Internet bekommen.

Ich hab aber eine andere Frage: Ich hab eine kleine Website an meinem Rechner und ich benutze dyndns.org um meine IP aktuell zu halten. Geht das auch mit dem Router? Ich nehme an, dass der Router dann immer die HTTP Anfragen an die Rechner weiterleiten sollte, oder? Gibt es ne bestimmt Doku, die das näher erläutert?

Vielen dak für euer Hilfe

Gruss

Pablo

edit: Kann es seiin, dass http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009VF6Z/qid=1122216576/sr=8-4/ref=pd_ka_4/302-8165757-7823223 ist was ich suche?

----------

## mrsteven

Es gibt auch Router ohne eingebautes DSL-Modem, du musst halt ein bisschen suchen. Ich für meinen Teil habe einen Wireless Router (MR814) von Netgear, auch ohne Modem und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Ich bin sicher, dass es sowas auch ohne WLAN gibt. Meiner kann angeblich auch DynDNS, ich habe es aber noch nie ausprobiert.

Mit einem [url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switch_(Computertechnik)]Switch[/url] wird das aber in deinem Fall nix, weil das Gerät etwas mehr "Intelligenz" braucht, um aus einem Internetzugang praktisch zwei zu machen. Dazu brauchst du einen Router.

Übrigens kann man sich auch selber einen Router mit Linux zusammenbauen. Das würde sich vielleicht auch bei dir anbieten, weil dein Webserver ja wahrscheinlich sowieso ständig läuft und im Netz ist. Du musst halt eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte einbauen und nach einer Anleitung suchen.

EDIT: Prinzipiell ist das, was du im Nachhinein noch verlinkt hast, das was du suchst, aber lies dir besser die Meinungen zu diesem Ding durch... :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Mit einem Switch kannst Du diverse Rechner als Netz verbinden.

Mit einem DSL Router kannst Du DSL Zugang haben und auch noch mehrere Rechner als Netz miteinander verbinden.

Wobei bei einem DLS Router jeder unabhängig surfen kann.

Ich habe selber einen SMS Barricade 7004 ABR.

Damit habe ich meistens 3 Rechner am Netz. Damals war der mit 49,- schon recht preiswert.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Zum Beispiel: Unter http://www.artl.de/shop/artikelliste.php?wg=121&wgname=netzwerk&Arlt_Session=915554b9e7d332ba5ea76531339cb709 finde ich folgende Begriffe:
> 
> Netzwerk DSL-Router und Netzwerk Switch.

 Geh doch mal hin. Die sind meistens sehr kompetent und nett in diesen Läden.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich hab aber eine andere Frage: Ich hab eine kleine Website an meinem Rechner und ich benutze dyndns.org um meine IP aktuell zu halten. Geht das auch mit dem Router? Ich nehme an, dass der Router dann immer die HTTP Anfragen an die Rechner weiterleiten sollte, oder? Gibt es ne bestimmt Doku, die das näher erläutert?

 Ja, das müsste auch mit einem DSL Router gehen.

Ohne Dyndns.org habe ich es bei mir schon erfolgreich getestet.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> edit: Kann es seiin, dass http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009VF6Z/qid=1122216576/sr=8-4/ref=pd_ka_4/302-8165757-7823223 ist was ich suche?

 Ja, das Teil würde wohl voll ausreichen. 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## pablo_supertux

@alex: danke für die Antwort, da hast du mir weiter geholfen. Laut Kundenrezension kann dieser Router sogar dyndns. Da muss ich mich aber mehr informieren.

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Übrigens kann man sich auch selber einen Router mit Linux zusammenbauen. Das würde sich vielleicht auch bei dir anbieten, weil dein Webserver ja wahrscheinlich sowieso ständig läuft und im Netz ist. Du musst halt eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte einbauen und nach einer Anleitung suchen.
> 
> 

 

ja, das habe ich mir ebenfalls überlegt, aber mein Rechner ist leider nicht immer an. Die Seite die ich habe ich eher eine Testseite, wo ich verschiedene php Skripts teste und so. Manchmal bin ich 2 Tagen weg uind da bleibt der Rechner aus, da könnte meine Mitbewohnerin nicht mehr ins Netz.

Welche Router würdet ihr dann mir empfehlen, die preiswert sind?

----------

## think4urs11

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Jetzt hat sie gehört, dass man einen Router einschalten kann und beide von der selben Flat profitieren können (was ich ihr vor mehr als 2 Jahren bereits erzählt hatte).

 

Jaja, der Prophet im eigenen Lande ...

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen beiden? Was sollte ich nehmen? Denn wenn ich nen Router bei uns einbaue, dann möchte ich, dass der Router immer am Netz verbunden bleibt, so dass wenn die Computer starten, diese sofort Internet bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab aber eine andere Frage: Ich hab eine kleine Website an meinem Rechner und ich benutze dyndns.org um meine IP aktuell zu halten. Geht das auch mit dem Router? Ich nehme an, dass der Router dann immer die HTTP Anfragen an die Rechner weiterleiten sollte, oder?

 

der D-Link ist schon das was du brauchst. Ob man sich nun allerdings D-Link oder Netgear, Linksys, SMC oder xxx kaufen sollte ist eine andere Sache. Du findest bei jeder Marke Vor-/Nachteile und Horrorstories.

Ich kann dir sagen das wir mit Netgear bisher relativ wenige Probleme haben - momentan sind ~50 Stück im Einsatz für diverse Homeoffices und es werden wohl bald 200 werden. Je nachdem sind das auch mal welche mit WLan und/oder eigener VPN-Fähigkeit.

Normalerweise nehmen wir die Modelle ohne integriertes DSL-Modem und nehmen das vom DSL-Provider (Telekom) gelieferte Teil.

An technischen Daten brauchst du soweit ich das sehe nichts besonderes, also DSL-Router mit NAT, Portforwarding, integrierter Switch. DynDNS würde ich lieber vom PC aus machen und nicht vom Router. Zum einen weil der Name ja nur auflösbar sein muß wenn der PC auch läuft und zum anderen mag ich die integrierten Lösungen einfach nicht.

----------

## b3cks

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche Router würdet ihr dann mir empfehlen, die preiswert sind?

 

Da wird dir jetzt jeder seine Lieblingsmarke aufbinden wollten.

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Netgear DSL-Router bei mir verwendet bzw. einen. Läuft bei mir seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme und hat auch eine DynDNS Option, zum automatischen updaten. Die Installation ist in 5 Minuten getan und das WebInterface sehr einfach zu bedienen. Auch die NAT/Port-Forwarding Konfiguration ist sehr einfach, selbst für Netzwerk-Newbies.

Alternativ sind D-Link Router auch sehr gut, was man so hört.

----------

## frostschutz

Hallo,

in meiner WG haben wir eine Linux Kiste genommen zum Routen, weil man mit der auch gleich ein ordentliches Traffic Shaping aufsetzen konnte, damit nicht ein Mitbewohner durch Downloads usw. die Leitung für die anderen ausbremsen kann. Waren allerdings 5 Leute, für 2 lohnt sich der Aufwand wohl eher nicht (braucht auch entsprechend mehr Know-How als für einen Router).

Im Elternhaus nutze ich einen Draytek Vigor Router, glaube Modell 2104 oder so. Ist nicht das güngstigste am Markt (glaub ca 80EUR), funktioniert dafür zuverlässig. Bekannte haben mit ihren billigen Brotschachteln dagegen oft ziemliche Probleme.

Die geizigste Methode wäre, wenn dein Rechner eh 24/7 läuft, einfach deinen Rechner nebenbei routen zu lassen. Dann brauchst du schlimmstenfalls nur 2 Netzwerkkarten + Kabel (was du für den Router eh brauchen würdest) und eben die Internetfreigabe bzw. iptables NAT. Offensichtlicher Nachteil dieser Methode ist, dass ein Rechner immer laufen muss, damit der andere online gehen kann.

----------

## Tinitus

Kauf Dir bei ebay einen billigen Router,

eigentlich sch*** egal welcher. Schön ist vielleicht WLAn.

Oder wechsel halt den Anbieter...ist eh billiger und Du bekommst so'n Ding dazu geschenkt...mit mindest 2 Jahre Gewährleistung...

G. R.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

da du doch eh Linuxnutzer bist, kannst du ja auch gleich einen alten Rechner zum Linuxrouter umfunktionieren. Evtl. kannst du dann sogar deine ganzen Serverdienste darauf laufen lassen (und zusätzlich noch einen Fileserver für den LAN oder was ähnliches, was du vielleicht willst) und Probleme wegen Dyndns & co gibt's auch nicht, weil du einfach die ganz normalen Linuxclients verwendest.

Du könntest entweder natürlich Gentoo oder eine andere "normale" Distri nehmen oder eine spezielle Router/Firewall-Distribution wie IPCop oder fli4l (ohne Festplatte, bootet komplett von Diskette).

ChrisM

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> da du doch eh Linuxnutzer bist, kannst du ja auch gleich einen alten Rechner zum Linuxrouter umfunktionieren. Evtl. kannst du dann sogar deine ganzen Serverdienste darauf laufen lassen (und zusätzlich noch einen Fileserver für den LAN oder was ähnliches, was du vielleicht willst) und Probleme wegen Dyndns & co gibt's auch nicht, weil du einfach die ganz normalen Linuxclients verwendest.
> 
> Du könntest entweder natürlich Gentoo oder eine andere "normale" Distri nehmen oder eine spezielle Router/Firewall-Distribution wie IPCop oder fli4l (ohne Festplatte, bootet komplett von Diskette).
> ...

 

wenn ich nur nen Extra Rechner hätte, würde ich das machen. Aber leider sind unsere Strompreise total hoch und da könnten wir uns nicht leisten, dass 3 PCs praktisch den ganzen Tag voll laufen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DynDNS würde ich lieber vom PC aus machen und nicht vom Router. Zum einen weil der Name ja nur auflösbar sein muß wenn der PC auch läuft.

 

das ist ein gutes Argument woran ich nicht gedacht hatte.

danke für die Antworten.

----------

## Freiburg

Falls du bastelln willst auf den Router von Linksys läuft zum Teil linux, das kann man austauschen, dran rumbastelln etc...

----------

## tgurr

Wenn eure Telefonrechnung auch einige Euros ausmacht wäre es zu überlegen zu 1&1 zu wechseln zwecks VoIP, da bekommst du eine Fritz!Box (auf welcher auch ein Linux läuft).

Ansonsten würde ich auch Netgear empfehlen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Wenn eure Telefonrechnung auch einige Euros ausmacht wäre es zu überlegen zu 1&1 zu wechseln zwecks VoIP, da bekommst du eine Fritz!Box (auf welcher auch ein Linux läuft).
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich auch Netgear empfehlen.

 

Ich wohne nicht in der Nähe einer Großen Stadt sondern in einem kleinen (Mist)dorf (ich nenne es so, weil es sch.eißweit weg ist), und Anbieter wie 1&1 sind hier überhaupt nicht verfügbar. Langsam gibt es Arcor, aber die vollen Tarifen von Arcor kann ich auch nicht benutzen, weil man Telefonnetz von Arcor haben muss und Arcor kommt mit den Telefonnetzen im meinem Dorf nicht. Ich bin praktisch an T-Offline gezwungen. :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tgurr

Schon getestet auf der 1&1 Homepage? Sollte eigentlich überall verfügbar sein wo es auch T-Online gibt. (Wohne auch in einem kleinen Kaff)

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Die meisten Router, die ich so finde, sind gleichzeitig DSL-Modem und somit teuerer, aber ich möchte nur einen Router 

 

es gibt als solches keine dsl-modems. es sind router die als bridges funktionieren und die verbindung zum nexthop mittels EaC Interaces aufbaut. und es gibt viele die man einfach zum vollwertigen router konfigurieren kann. das einzig schwierige ist zugriff auf das webinterface oder telnet zu bekommen. dann kann man es an einen switch hängen und es wählt sich von alleine ein. mein arcor speedmodem 50 (Cellppe 21A-BX-AR) ist auch als router konfiguriert.

http://www.modemhilfe.de.vu/ (das forum ist großartig  :Very Happy: )

----------

## b3cks

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Schon getestet auf der 1&1 Homepage? Sollte eigentlich überall verfügbar sein wo es auch T-Online gibt. (Wohne auch in einem kleinen Kaff)

 

Was wohl daran liegt, dass 1x1 die Netze der T-Com nutzt.

Witzig ist allerdings, dass beide gelegentlich verschiedene Statusinformation liefern.

----------

## Anarcho

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Psy' wrote:*   Schon getestet auf der 1&1 Homepage? Sollte eigentlich überall verfügbar sein wo es auch T-Online gibt. (Wohne auch in einem kleinen Kaff) 
> 
> Was wohl daran liegt, dass 1x1 die Netze der T-Com nutzt.
> 
> Witzig ist allerdings, dass beide gelegentlich verschiedene Statusinformation liefern.

 

Das stimmt. 

Dazu kommt noch das die Online-Abfrage stark vereinfacht ist. Ein wirklich aussagekräftiges Ergebnis bekommt man nur wenn man da anruft. 

Also entweder bei 1&1 oder bei der TerrorKom anrufen. Die können dann intern genauer nachprüfen. 

Laut Internet ist bei meinem Vater DSL auch verfügbar, aber wenn man anruft sagen die NIX is.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> [...]Denn wenn ich nen Router bei uns einbaue, dann möchte ich, dass der Router immer am Netz verbunden bleibt, so dass wenn die Computer starten, diese sofort Internet bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab aber eine andere Frage: Ich hab eine kleine Website an meinem Rechner und ich benutze dyndns.org um meine IP aktuell zu halten. Geht das auch mit dem Router? Ich nehme an, dass der Router dann immer die HTTP Anfragen an die Rechner weiterleiten sollte, oder? Gibt es ne bestimmt Doku, die das näher erläutert?

 

Hallo pablo_supertux

Also wie meine Vorposter es bereits gesagt haben, kannst du im Prinzip jeden Router nehmen. Die Tücke liegt aber auch hier wiedermal im Detail. Es gibt billige Router mit vielen Einstellungen und es gibt teure Router mit wenig Einstellungen und einen haufen Router mit Preisen zwischendrinn und ebensolchen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten  :Wink: 

Mein Tipp:

- Such dir einige Router zusammen und lies einfach nur das Marketing Blahblah... (Somit siehst du welche Möglichkeiten es übrhaupt gibt.)

- Stell dir dann eine Liste zusammen mit Dingen die dein Router unbedingt können soll und mit (nice to have) Dingen.

- Anhand der erstellten Kriterienliste suchst du dir dann einen geeigneten Router. Tipp: Beim Hersteller kann man meistens schon im Voraus das Handbuch des Router runterladen. Da siehst du dann ganz genau ob etwas möglich ist oder nicht!!

Ich habe mir vor ca. 1.5 Jahren folgende Anforderungen gesetzt gehabt:

- Router muss günstig sein, da er eigentlich nichts können muss ausser zu routen  :Smile: 

- Rudimentäre Einstellungen sollen möglich sein (z.B. blocken von Adressen etc.)

- Printserver wäre nicht schlecht.

- Einsatz für DMZ möglich

Herausgekommen ist folgendes:

US Robotics USR8000a für ca. 50.

- 4 RJ45 Anschlüsse für das LAN (Hier werden deine Rechner angeschlossen) und 1 RJ45 Anschluss für das WAN (Dieser Anschluss wird einfach mit dem DSL verbunden, so wie du vorher deinen Rechner damit verbunden hast).

- Hat einen eigenen Printserver drinn mit Parallel Anschluss (Damit können meine Freundin und ich den Drucker gemeinsam unter Windows nutzen).

- RS232 Anschluss für ein reserve Modem (Falls DSL nicht funktioniert kann ich immer noch übers analoge Modem raus).

- Vielfältig konfigurierbar (Port weiterleitung auf anderen Rechner (so könntest du z.B. Port80 Anfragen auf deine Webseite leiten), Firewall Regeln anpassbar, automatisches DynDNS Profil anpassen (sobald die IP ändert meldet dies der Router bei DynDNS), DHCP Unterstützung, und, und und..)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pablo_supertux

@stigmate: danke, diese nice to have Liste habe ich mir auch gemacht.

Ich war heute bei Arlt und die haben mir das hier mpfohlen. Was denkt ihr?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

sehr schlecht, 128 Bit WEP knackt der durchschnittliche Wardriver in wenigen Minuten oder sogar noch schneller bei genug Traffic.

ChrisM

----------

## bbgermany

jo, die wrt54g serie ist sehr nett. ich habe selber einen. jedoch würde ich dir empfehlen entweder den wrt54g oder den wrt54gs zu nehmen. da hast du auf jeden fall die alchemy firmware installieren, eine linux basierte mit iptables, ssh etc  :Smile: 

zu haben hier: http://www.sveasoft.com/  :Smile: 

die preise bewegen sich auch im 60-70 neudeutsche währungseinheiten  :Wink: 

----------

## sewulba

Hi...

Ich würde mir das nochmals überlegen mit dem Hardwarerouter und eventuell doch einen Linuxrouter machen. Du bist um Welten flexibler damit. Man kann es ja so machen, dass wenn Deine Mitbewohnerin den Linuxrouter anmacht, dass er sich automatisch mit dem Internet verbindet. Und mit dem Paket Webmin (im Bereich 'eigene Befehle') einen Button erstellt zum runterfahren des Linuxsystems über Browser.  Dann müsste Sie gar nicht direkt an den Linuxrechner dran. Das bekommt sogar mein Vater mit 84 Jahren hin.  :Laughing:  Falls du Interesse an sowas hast, dann kann ich Dir eine Anleitung dazu gerne geben! Übrigens reicht dazu ein popliger, geschenkter 486er bzw. Pentium1 völlig aus. Monitor usw. nicht zwingend nötig. Es gibt ja RealVNC usw.!  :Wink: 

Solltet ihr Trafficprobleme bekommen benutzt du zu regelung dessen ClassBasedQueing (CBQ o. diverse). Dabei kann ich Dir auch gerne helfen. Überlege es Dir!  :Wink: 

Sewulba

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde mir das nochmals überlegen mit dem Hardwarerouter und eventuell doch einen Linuxrouter machen.

 

Das ist nicht möglich, weil wir nur 2 PCs haben und wir nicht den ganzen Tag online lassen können.

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du bist um Welten flexibler damit. Man kann es ja so machen, dass wenn Deine Mitbewohnerin den Linuxrouter anmacht, dass er sich automatisch mit dem Internet verbindet. 

 

Kann schon sein, aber das geht bei mir leider nicht.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch die Linuxrouter-wahl.

Aber für manche ist tatsächlich die Hardware-Router Lösung am besten.

Einen Kompromiss kann man eingehen in dem man den LinkSys WRT54G nimmt (wie bereits vorgeschlagen).

Dann noch OpenWRT installieren und schon hat man nen LinuxRouter mit ziemlich vielen Funktionen.

Auf der Seite befindet sich auch ne Hardware-list, denn das funktioniert nicht nur mit LinkSys Routern.

Ach ja, was ich noch sagen wollte:

An den Mix aus Englisch und Deutsch in einem Satz hat man sich ja schon gewöhnt, aber in einem Wort? 

Ich finde ja: Entweder "Homenetwork/Homelan" oder "Heimnetzwerk"

----------

## bbgermany

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ...Einen Kompromiss kann man eingehen in dem man den LinkSys WRT54G nimmt (wie bereits vorgeschlagen).
> 
> Dann noch OpenWRT installieren und schon hat man nen LinuxRouter mit ziemlich vielen Funktionen.
> 
> Auf der Seite befindet sich auch ne Hardware-list, denn das funktioniert nicht nur mit LinkSys Routern.
> ...

 

genau, und damit du auch weist, welche firmware du dann wirklich am ende benötigst, schau dich mal hier um: http://www.wrt54g.com/

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist nicht möglich, weil wir nur 2 PCs haben und wir nicht den ganzen Tag online lassen können. 

 

aber ist das nicht gerade ein Argument für einen Linuxrouter? Bei einem Plastikrouter muss immer einer dran denken, hinterher auf Disconnect zu drücken und wenn er ins Internet will wieder auf Connect usw. (Autoconnect geht zwar bei den meisten Routern, das verbindet dann aber auch schon wegen einem einzelnen DNS-Request, Windows Auto-Update oder sonstwas). Bei einem Linuxrouter kannst du das bequem per Cronjob machen und dir auch so Sachen wie "Bei Inaktivität trennen" machen. Du könntest dir sogar ein Script machen, das alle Minute guckt, ob noch ein PC da ist (Ping) und ansonsten den Router ganz runterfährt oder die Verbindung trennt.

ChrisM

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> edit: Kann es seiin, dass http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00009VF6Z/qid=1122216576/sr=8-4/ref=pd_ka_4/302-8165757-7823223 ist was ich suche?

 

Das Gerät würde ich nicht kaufen  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Ich habe meinen D-Link inzwischen entsorgt. Es war Experte darin DNS-Abfragen zu verschleppen.

Ein zweites Gerät bei einem Kumpel hat genau die gleichen Macken. Firmware updates haben das Problem nicht beseitigt.

Es gibt zwar Workarounds aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.

Im Gegenzug dazu habe ich einen Netgear eingerichtet (irgendetwas mit 614), keinerlei Zicken.

Der läuft seit ca. 4 Monaten bei einem Kollegen ohne Probleme.

Wenn Dein Anschluss dem U-R2 Standard entspricht würde ich mir einen Router mit integriertem DSL-Modem und Switch zulegen.

Somit sparst Du dir einen Verbraucher am Stromnetz. Auch wenn Du damit geschätzt nur 3-5 Watt sparen dürftest, kommen übers Jahr

immerhin 26-44 kWh zusammen. Sollte Dein Anschluss nicht U-R2 kompatibel sein kannst Du, zumindest bei der T-Com, eine kostenlose Umstellung beantragen. Bei zwei Anschlüssen war diese Aktion vollkommen schmerzlos. Es könnte nur passieren, das das alte Modem dann nicht mehr synchronisiert, also das Neue schon bereit liegen sollte. Damit hatte ich bei der Umstellung aber kein Problem, das alte Modem braucht zwar mehr Zeit, synchronisiert aber nach wie vor.

Die T-Com bietet aktuell auch Upgrade-Pakete an. Wenn Du Deinen Anschluss von DSL-1000 auf DSL-2000 umstellst bekommst Du einen Router dazu.

Wenn mal wieder Aktionen laufen sparst du auch noch die Einmalzahlung für die Umstellung. Ein Router (Sinus 154 DSL Basic 3) liegt hier noch in der Ecke. Abgesehen vom fehlendem Switch (Nur ein Port) hatte es ähnliche Probleme wie mein D-Link 604.

Obwohl beide Router keinerlei Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit des DSL-Anschlusse haben war das Surfen doch sehr träge. Die Namensauflösung dauerte zu lange und scheiterte des öfteren mal. Sobald ich einen externen Nameserver eingetragen habe war das Problem erfolgreich umschifft.

-andreas

----------

## magicteddy

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich wohne nicht in der Nähe einer Großen Stadt sondern in einem kleinen (Mist)dorf (ich nenne es so, weil es sch.eißweit weg ist), und Anbieter wie 1&1 sind hier überhaupt nicht verfügbar. Langsam gibt es Arcor, aber die vollen Tarifen von Arcor kann ich auch nicht benutzen, weil man Telefonnetz von Arcor haben muss und Arcor kommt mit den Telefonnetzen im meinem Dorf nicht. Ich bin praktisch an T-Offline gezwungen.

 

Ach, sei nicht traurig. Wenn 1&1 nicht verfügbar ist kann das sogar gut sein  :Twisted Evil:  .

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen mit 1&1 gesammelt und habe den Laden ganz schnell wieder auf meine NoNoNo-Liste gesetzt.

Die Technik ist einwandfrei, kein Thema. Aber Verstöße gegen die eigenen AGB und Änderungen des laufenden Vertrages scheinen dort nicht ganz unüblich zu sein. Ich habe meine vorzeitige Kündigung durchgezogen und habe mir die Flat bei Congster geholt. Die habe zwar auch eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit aber deutlich weniger Fallstricke in den AGB.

 Und das wichtigste: Mein DSL-Anschluss bleibt beim technischen Betreiber des Anschlusses und nicht bei einem Reseller!

Schau Dir mal das Angebot von Congster (www.congster.de) an. Kannst Du mit jedem normalen T-DSL Anschluss nutzen.

Schau Dir auch mal den AGB an, recht kurz und keine Fallstricke mit automatischer Verlängerung wie bei 1&1.

-andreas

----------

## pablo_supertux

Danke erstmals für die Betarungsbeiträge. Ich am Ende das hier gekauft und bereits konfiguriet. Auch das Forwarding geht. Es funktioniert alles einwandrei, da bin ich schon glückglich. Aber es gibt doch leider ein kleines Problemchen, was ich nicht weiß ob's überhaupt lösbar ist oder wie man es lösen soll.

Ich hab folgende Konfiguration:

/etc/hosts:

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

#192.168.100.92  supertux.homelinux.org  supertux

192.168.1.2  supertux.homelinux.org  supertux

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

/etc/conf.d/hostname:

```

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="supertux"

```

/etc/conf.d/domainname

```

# /etc/conf.d/domainname

OVERRIDE=1

DNSDOMAIN="supertux.homelinux"

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.1.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

```

Ich habe ein dyndns account und konnte auf meinem Rechner über supertux.homelinux.org.

Ich hab bei meinem Apache virtual Hosts eingerichtet (also sowas wie subsubdomains)

```

NameVirtualHost *:80

    ErrorDocument 404 http://supertux.homelinux.org/error.php

<VirtualHost *:80>

    Servername supertux.homelinux.org

    DocumentRoot /var/www/public_docs

    ServerAdmin rex@supertux.homelinux.org

    ErrorLog /var/www/logs/error_log

    TransferLog /var/www/logs/access_log

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

    Servername rex.supertux.homelinux.org

    DocumentRoot /home/rex/public_html

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

    Servername dev.supertux.homelinux.org

    DocumentRoot /var/www/public_docs/dev

</VirtualHost>

...

<VirtualHost *:443>

    Servername mysqladmin.supertux.homelinux.org

    DocumentRoot /var/www/administration/phpMyAdmin-2.5.7-pl1

    ServerAdmin rex@supertux.homelinux.org

    ErrorLog /var/www/administration/phpMyAdmin-2.5.7-pl1/error_log

    TransferLog /var/www/administration/phpMyAdmin-2.5.7-pl1/access_log

    SSLEngine on

    SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP:+eNULL

    SSLCertificateFile /var/www/conf/certificates/mysqladmin.supertux.homelinux.org/server.crt

    SSLCertificateKeyFile /var/www/conf/certificates/mysqladmin.supertux.homelinux.org/server_nopass.key

    #SSLCertificateFile /var/www/conf/ssl.crt/server.crt

    #SSLCertificateKeyFile /var/www/conf/ssl.key/server.key

    <Files ~ "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php3?)$">

       SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

    </Files>

    <Directory "/var/www/cgi-bin">

       SSLOptions +StdEnvVars

    </Directory>

    SetEnvIf User-Agent ".*MSIE.*" \

    nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \

    downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

    CustomLog /var/www/logs/ssl_request_log \

    "%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b"

</VirtualHost>

```

aber diese virtual hosts gehen leider gar nicht mehr. Wieso? Wie kann ich das ändern? Und ich sehen leider auch, dass mein über https meine Seite auch nicht erreichbar ist, obwohl ich Port 443 wie Port 80 auf meinen Rechner weiterleiten lasse. Wieso?

----------

## tomhog

https://supertux.homelinux.org/ geht problemlos, deine Subdomains kennt der DNS allerdings nicht...

```

~$ dig rex.supertux.homelinux.org @ns.dyndns.org

; <<>> DiG 9.2.4 <<>> rex.supertux.homelinux.org @ns.dyndns.org

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 5117

;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;rex.supertux.homelinux.org.    IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

homelinux.org.          1800    IN      SOA     ns1.dyndns.org. hostmaster.dyndns.org. 2022232672 10800 1800 604800 1800

;; Query time: 413 msec

;; SERVER: 63.208.196.90#53(ns.dyndns.org)

;; WHEN: Thu Jul 28 20:52:06 2005

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 102

```

Thomas

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tomhog wrote:*   

> https://supertux.homelinux.org/ geht problemlos, deine Subdomains kennt der DNS allerdings nicht...
> 
> ```
> 
> ~$ dig rex.supertux.homelinux.org @ns.dyndns.org
> ...

 

Das stimmt, aber ohne den Router hat der Apache die VirtualHost selbst aufgelöst, jetzt geht es irgendwie nicht mehr, obwohl der Router die HTTP Requests weiterleitet.

----------

## tomhog

Dann verstehe ich dein Problem nicht ganz... Willst du da nur im LAN drankommen und hast dein DNS entsprechend angepasst? deine /etc/hosts sieht ja nicht so aus. Aber prinzipiell geht es ja nicht ganz schief:

```

thomas@laptop-th ~ $ telnet supertux.homelinux.org 80

Trying 84.159.231.136...

Connected to supertux.homelinux.org.

Escape character is '^]'.

GET / HTTP/1.1

Host: rex.supertux.homelinux.org

HTTP/1.1 302 Found

Date: Thu, 28 Jul 2005 20:26:25 GMT

Server: Apache/2.0.52 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.0.52 OpenSSL/0.9.7e PHP/5.0.2

X-Powered-By: PHP/5.0.2

Location: http://supertux.homelinux.org

Content-Length: 0

Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1

X-Pad: avoid browser bug

Connection closed by foreign host.
```

nur relativ wenig Inhalt - aber scheinbar nicht der Standard-Hostname. Für Host: supertux.homelinux.org kommt jedenfalls mehr...

----------

